# Made it through 2019 with the help of friends and family



## Marie5656 (Jan 1, 2020)

*So, last year pretty much sucked.  For me, and, I know, others here.  But I made it through, and I feel we all did.  Thanks to all of you who stood by and helped all of us get through the year.
2020 will be better and brighter. Right?  We made it, let's make the best of the new year and march on through.





*


----------



## peppermint (Jan 1, 2020)

Nice Marie....Just hold your brighter attitude....
I've been there...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm glad you made it through Marie, and my heart goes out to all of our friends here who had a difficult year.  I do believe 2020 will be much brighter and more positive for many of us.  I really admire you my friend....hugs.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 1, 2020)

Yes,Marie you had a rough year as well as some others. I did lose a dear friend and the family is getting smaller but life goes on and we must make the best of it. I'm lucky to have great kids and grand kids and my hubby. 
I wish you the best of everything in the new year. you certainly have the right attitude to see you though.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2020)

It's still been a relatively short time for you losing Rick , Marie.. it's about 9 now  months am I right?...  I remember it was just a few months  after @AZ Jim   lost his beloved wife too...but you've coped so well, and we're  proud of you. 

 I'm sure you must have your down time quite often still, no woman is an island , but you're strong, and with the help of your family and friends, and even us, it'll get much easier as time goes on.. ☺


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 1, 2020)

*@hollydolly  Yes, Jim lost Detta in January. Rick left on April 22..day after Easter.  
I plan to keep on moving on.  I am trying hard to not hide inside, or become too solo in my activities.  And yes, I do have down time. That will not go away, but anyone who has experienced loss knows it becomes easier to handle.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *@hollydolly  Yes, Jim lost Detta in January. Rick left on April 22..day after Easter.
> I plan to keep on moving on.  I am trying hard to not hide inside, or become too solo in my activities.  And yes, I do have down time. That will not go away, but anyone who has experienced loss knows it becomes easier to handle.*


 yes it's true, it does get easier as time goes on,. I know that only too well, but at the time you never think it will


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 1, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *So, last year pretty much sucked.  For me, and, I know, others here.  But I made it through, and I feel we all did.  Thanks to all of you who stood by and helped all of us get through the year.
> 2020 will be better and brighter. Right?  We made it, let's make the best of the new year and march on through.
> 
> 
> ...


I may just crawl on through..but will do it regardless


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 1, 2020)

The support of friends and family are definitely important, so I'm very glad you had that Marie.  I know you have also been doing things to help yourself to cope better and I applaud you for that.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 1, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> 2020 will be better and brighter. Right?



Well, tomorrow is 02022020

...and backwards it's 02022020

So we have that


----------



## Wren (Feb 2, 2020)

Great attitude Marie, pleased to hear you are staying strong, I hope the next year will be much better and brighter, and I’m sure we’re all happy to march right on beside you x


----------



## Ladybj (Feb 2, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *So, last year pretty much sucked.  For me, and, I know, others here.  But I made it through, and I feel we all did.  Thanks to all of you who stood by and helped all of us get through the year.
> 2020 will be better and brighter. Right?  We made it, let's make the best of the new year and march on through.
> 
> 
> ...


@Marie5656  I LOVE THAT SONG... Listening to it now and will listen to it again. Bringing tears to my eyes thinking about my sister..a hurt that cannot be described but I am learning to face the pain to move forward through the grief.  Better days are ahead...stay strong.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 2, 2020)

*@Ladybj  I had always liked that song, and felt it was appropriate. Especially after a loss, or hard times. 
I really would like to move on well, this year. Plan to do a bit of traveling, once I am in the new car.  Just weekend or overnight trips.  Fun stuff.*


----------



## Pepper (Feb 2, 2020)




----------

